# Interesting explaination of Functional Disorders



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

And how that relates to why these sorts of therapies work for them.I'll have to pull the article to get the name of the doctor...it was in the local Health and Healing newspaper that comes out around here.He explained these disorders kinda like this.Each nerve has it's own point of view, and it gets input from the Central Nervous System that normally will overide the nerves own point of view.But sometimes (injury illness, etc) one nerve/set of nerves stops listening to the Central Nervous System.These nerves do the best they can with the information they have (so they are responding "normally" but don't have all the info they need to respond "correctly").So this is like a symphony orchestra. Normally everyone is watching the conductor, so they all play together in harmony. But if someone stops paying attention to the conductor and what is going on with the instruments near them, they can start playing the wrong tempo, so they are out-of-sync with what the group as a whole is doing. Still could be playing the right notes, just at the wrong time.CBT, Hypno, Relaxation, Etc techniques may work by getting these nerves back into the habit of listening to the "conductor" rather than being off doing their own thing.What I liked about this explaination is it incorporates the "everything tests normal" but isn't working right sort of data, and explains how "mental" treatments can work on something that is in the body, but not necessarily because it is "all in your head".K.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

K - This is an excellent interpretation, yes, please kindly get the details if you would... and thank you so much for sharing this! I talk to so many IBS folks who need this type of explanation rather than the scientific one, and this is so very helpful to them. 







Thanks!


----------



## poet (Nov 17, 2003)

this is a good explanation but don't sell it short. It IS the 'scientific' explanation even if it uses lay terminology.tom


----------

